
How many of Donald Trump's Twitter followers are fake? - flippyhead
https://qz.com/1422395/how-many-of-donald-trumps-twitter-followers-are-fake/
======
Kazooie_Bird
"79% have an unusually small number of followers 76% follow an unusual number
of accounts"

I wonder what metrics they use for a claim like this.

